# End of track ideas! Bumpers!



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

hope you like


https://youtu.be/AmGqcVE8xvU


----------



## vwrabbit (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! I tried soldering up some rails to make bumpers, but first few tries they didn't look so hot. I like the wheel stops. Going to try making some of those. 

P.S. Where in Pittsburgh are you? South Hills area here.

Tim


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

in Jeanette, but my girlfriend lives in baldwin/whitehall.


----------



## vwrabbit (Oct 14, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you travel around and look at the end of various spur tracks you
will find 'stops' of all sorts, many like those shown by DJ...but also,
a simple mound of dirt or track ties set between the rails in
an X pattern...There is also a device used at the 'main line' end
of a spur, a derailer. It is cast iron shaped to cause a car wheel
to leave the rails, thus stop. It's purpose is to keep out of control
cars from rolling onto the mainline. 

Don


----------

